

Chain, Chest, Curse: Combating Book Theft in Medieval Times - diodorus
http://medievalbooks.nl/2015/07/10/chain-chest-curse-combating-book-theft-in-medieval-times/

======
unknownzero
Reading about books before the printing press always reminds me to appreciate
the amazing free flow of information I have access to from the internet and
the public library down the street.

